# I Think We should not be able to....



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

...post reports on tribs that are not on the stocking list in Ohio! I'm not bashing anyone I'm glad you caught fish, but why post about a trib that gets all stray fish? What do we think OGF community? I know its a catch and kill fishery (most of us dont keep fish), but why not make it a little better?


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Ohio stocks Spring run fish sooooo I gues most all of our Fall fishing is PA strays. 

This thread will go no where


----------



## tjc7t7 (Aug 16, 2009)

it might not be on the stocking list but it is on the odnr's site along with public access maps its hardly a secret. Though it would be nice.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I have mentioned this numerous times over the years... the end result is always a big huge fight and very little productive exchange.

My personal guideline is exactly what you mention... if it's not on the list I don't say where it was. I've reluctantly come to accept other people's opinions and it is very clear from the threads on this board that there are many people that prefer the full disclosure route... 

The absolute only thing now that riles me up is when it is my own thread where I share a story/fish pic(s) and say absolutely every aspect of the catch except the location... and get told it was a worthless post since I didn't say where.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

I've just recently moved to Ohio. Before that I was fishing an east coast state, and before that a west coast state.

Every single board I've ever participated in regularly has the "to name or not to name" debate, whether it's about certain beaches for stripers, rivers for trout, etc. 

It's become pretty clear to me that different boards have different cultures, and usually eventually people gravitate towards those that line up best with their own personal philosophy. 

Personally, I never talk (on-line) about where I caught fish, but I'm always happy to talk about techniques. I happen to find those kinds of discussions much more interesting, and I think they help people become better fisherman (and enjoy it more) than threads that simply say "Go here. Plant your feet here. Cast there."

But that's my own personal opinion. But what I have learned is that the only way you can manage a site with a "no location posts" policy is if the site has VERY vigilant monitors, and doesn't have too many members. The smaller, local fly fishing sites I've been a part of in the past worked pretty well because of the small community. The larger sites, with hundreds or thousands of members (like this one)...forget it.


----------



## Rick 88 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well in checking the posts I am the only one to mention an "unmentionable" here recently....lol. Well I guess there was one other partial reference. Its all good. All I know is when I got there I initially past it up b/c there were too many cars there. I dont consider "that" stream to be anywhere near the status as some of the others here in Ohio as it gets hammered on a regular basis. I have also seen that stream mentioned by name several times on this site. I just follow the site rules, we get very few fishing reports as is and if everyone was as tight lipped as most these sites would serve little purpose. I'm sure there is a happy medium. Just remember where some other sites have taken things and thats why no one posts there anymore.

~Rick


----------



## drron272 (Nov 6, 2010)

OK.... I am letting the secret out about where the secret streams are. I know some of you may get upset but here goes..

1. Map section at the book store has the Delorme atlas for Ohio, get it.
2. Find lake Erie and flip to the pages that border land to Erie.
3. Find the creeks that flow into Erie.
4. Start walking........... this isn't rocket science.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

This is a policy on lake ontario united. Here is what the statement/rule says at the top of there Lake Ontario Tributary Fishing section.

Streams & Tribs - Respect n' Protect
Lake Ontario United and its members recognize and respect the delicate ecosystem associated with smaller streams & tributaries. We kindly ask you phrase stream locations generically (i.e., western NY, northern Monroe County, near Seneca Lake, etc.) and refrain from posting exact names of only the smaller, lesser know streams for obvious reasons. We encourage you to contact other members via Private Message (PM) to find out more details about any given stream or trib. Thank you for your respect and consideration. 

http://www.lakeontariounited.com/fishing/viewforum.php?f=9 

FYI


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Postings about any *major* trib shouldn't matter at all.
Some of the small streams I know, can only handle 1 or 2 fisherman
so there's no sense in mentioning them.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'll also add. "lesser know streams for obvious reasons" what may seem obvious to some people is NOT so obvious to others.......


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Censorship is not gonna help much , if at all. The information can easily be found elsewhere on the internet or even from a book at most local libraries ( hint ) . I respect the desire to keep certain locations as secret as possible but being told what people can or cant say has always stirred up more trouble than its worth.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> Ohio stocks Spring run fish sooooo I gues most all of our Fall fishing is PA strays.
> 
> This thread will go no where


Actually, Ohio stocks a spring spawning fish. Our fish start showing up as early as October, or even earlyer.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, seeing this has been brought up numerous times before and after and gotten many pm's on it from the time I became a mod, let me try to answer this question the best that I can....
The question of OGF regulating the not posting unstocked tribs or rivers will prob never happen! Some sites that have the rule of no posting of certain lakes, streams, creeks, rivers, ponds, puddles of water, upland lake, pools or n e other body of water is because they have few members and thats how the site was built. And there 99% a one type of fish site, like steelhead. For some of you and me that has been here from day one, OGF was not built like that! 
If we bann the posting of unstocked tribs in the steelhead forum, we would have to post that in all the forums and that just wont work, seeing we have over 24,000 members who fish in every body of water in ohio for every type of fish.... If a person post a certain river, or spot, everyone has a right to voice there thoughts on it, but as long as there is no bashing or personal attacks or any other TOS rules broke, the thread, will remain open. It is recommend by other members not to posts spots or unstocked tribs, but thats up to the thread starter.
So with that being said, it is up to the member(s) to post or not to post, personaly, im keeping my thoughts to myself on this one as a member, but just wanted to give an answer as an OGF staff! Thanks....


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

OGF's stance from day one has been that we will not govern or interfere what is considered too much detail, or too much information. Unless of course it's illegal in nature (private property, tresspassing, etc..) That hasn't changed.

We all have our opinions on what's too much or what isn't, and the community aspect of the site pretty much runs itself. In otherwords, YOU guys have done a great job of setting the standard on the site, as it seems that everyime I someone seems to go against the grain and post what most considered too much info, you guys "let them know" 

OGF wouldn't exist if it wasn't for the sharing of information. What's considered "too much" isn't going to be madated by staff or a policy, but more the tone you guys have (and continue to) set on the site. 

We've always advocated the use of PM's when it comes to sensitive information, and I know in the past a few of us reminded members that they are a valuable tool in sharing info without letting the world know about your spot.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

You folks are right, and you cant teach discretion, common sence or in enforce it!! Great points are made by all parties! We dont have a fragile fishery. We have a catch kill and snag fishery "in the spring". Untill this changes nothing will change! I'm glad we are able to voice our thoughts!

Enjoy!

Tom G.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Fight the good fight Tom, I'm in your corner. You're one of the few on with the 'nads to try to make a difference and *TRULY* make it a better fishery. It's sad that tons of OH fisherman get bottled up in five miles of a stream due to ignorance and exploitation but whatever. This is not directed at anyone in particular, just the ignorant. 

Freedom of speech on the web is really dangerous, it's like having an amplified megaphone in a crowded global tackleshop. 

C510I


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I only catch n release kinda guy on the tribs so if i seen another soul that did the homework to find my pools, I would gladly reach out out my arm and shake his hand and strike up converstion......But that is not gonna happen. I put my work in makin sure I am on public land. I can't respect peeps askin for the answers for the test from the peeps who studied for the test, feel me? I have NOTHING against new people needing a upper hand,,,,, hell I"m one of them. I have also been a lover of hiking for a while so finding tribs is something I do out of previous memory. I am a newcomer to this sight, I understand a honeyhole, but on the other hand we all end up at a major trib one day in our lives with some stranger 20 feet away and u say man this sucks if I only had a solitare spot......Yhen we do our homework.......Like others mentioned, do the homework it pays off. Those personel pieces of heaven are out there, jusy gotta search forf them


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Well, I am going to let out a secret here so hold on and don't be a hater. When I fish for steel I use hooks, and a fishing pole, and some kind of bait but I am not going to say what type.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I never say the name of any unstocked places I fish but I will still post pix if I caught some fish or take shots of the scenery or whatever. I remember back on TSS forum I got in trouble for posting a picture of the mill hollow/bacon woods bridge in vermilion. the most common place to fish on the v.. now thats just gettin a lil too crazy with the rules!!! hahaha.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

You got the one I call Lazy inept mainstreamers who wants to belittle others hard work of locating fish and then to come in and trash the place only to get new posted signs. Till we can change the Deeducted/Uneducated ways things will only get worse as their stream respectfulness has went down the drain when the said individuals left their homes. Nothing on small streams should not be mentioned period!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Why post WHERE you are fishing period?? It makes NO sense to me to shoot yourself right in the foot, but for some, I guess it just feels good. IMO, there is nothing wrong with posting some pics and share your success of an enjoyed fishing day. However, why would anyone want to give out specific information which WILL effect the places you find that success....whether it be the most popular holes or the ones that are secluded and even private places. Hey, once its out there on the net, its out there forever for everybody to see and I don't think some people even realize the ramifications of posting sensitive info out on the net and who actually has access to it....people WILL learn sooner or later though...I actually think people are learning more and more as they go out and see the zoo that has been created on the streams. Its ALL about being smart and using a good sense of judgement. Enjoy it while you can there in Ohio, its just a matter of time before the sprawl reaches the flat lands! 

Oh well, I still have muskie fishing!


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I've got the solution!
If you post on in the steelhead section, your address must appear below your name.
If the majority don't like your post, we get out the pitchforks and torches and give you a beat-down!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

:Banane30: LOL G1G, that hilarious!!

But heck yea! could yea imagine keeping a few small ones for hand feeding muskies


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Nothing on small streams should not be mentioned period!


Darned double negatives are ruining your intent here I believe. If _nothing_ should _not_ be mentioned, does that mean that _everything_ _should_ be mentioned?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

GobyOneGnoby said:


>


I know I know ..lol I just cant help myself!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

jcustunner24 said:


> Darned double negatives are ruining your intent here I believe. If _nothing_ should _not_ be mentioned, does that mean that _everything_ _should_ be mentioned?


It might have to do with that coach you got for your football team..lol...


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

steelheader007 said:


> I know I know ..lol I just cant help myself!


I was wondering who was going to post the horse first, and it just had to be goby.... Lmbo


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

steelheader007 said:


> ...post reports on tribs that are not on the stocking list in Ohio! I'm not bashing anyone I'm glad you caught fish, but why post about a trib that gets all stray fish? What do we think OGF community? I know its a catch and kill fishery (most of us dont keep fish), but why not make it a little better?


 And why not? Many people that look here also fish inland lakes as well as Erie. No problem posting where and how they catch there? So what makes the rivers any different? In my opinion, I feel you got your nose stuck so far in the air you forgot what fishing is all about! But I guess that's how some of you are. I hooked my first steel about two weeks ago, and have caught 7 since Thanksgiving. Three were yesterday in high fast moving water from shore. I was forwarded about posting pic's here, so I'm not going to do it. Besides, dont need to prove anything. You fish your way and Ill fish mine. 
For all you new people, here is where I got my three yesterday.

N41.37.870 W81.23.670 two here
N41.37.779 W81.23.423 third one here.

Good Luck,
RedJada


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Not posting on fishing and helping others is totaly going against what built this site. If you really have that much work in locating fish to catch I suggest maybe you ought to read a few posts. Maybe you can get some tips! If they dont stock a creek it usually means they dont need to. Either way if its a legal fish who are you to say. We never have a problem finding fish when the waters right. And I see as many put back as taken if not more.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

People tend to respect those things that they work for more so than those things that they are simply given.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

True and some people dont respect anything but their own opinion! And nothing will change it.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

RedJada I have several issues lol but we will just stick to fishing. How many people do you think out of all the anglers know where their legal boundaries are to fish in the state of Ohio? How many anglers do you think willfully trespass? Most the tribs that are small like the unstocked ones are posted out the ying-yang. I realize we have a catch and kill fishery, and I know there are a lot of fisherman out there who think just because they have a fishy license that they can do whatever they please. I also have seen non-stocked tribs to the great lakes get posted faster and locked up from access by ppl talking about them on an open forum! So when the spoon feeding stops, and ppl spend thousands of hard earned dollars chasing steelhead or whatever species maybe then they will understand I doubt it!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha! RedJada caught three trout in the middle of Sleepy Hollow Golf Course?!?

Me thinks you're GPS is a little off.

Who the heck uses GPS coordinates for steelheading anyhow. . . .. .. 

I smell an Orvis Boy. .. ......


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Actually, a GPS is a great tool for steelhead fishing. If you know how to use one that is.
Example, I used mine during the summer when the rivers were way down or even dry to mark spots/holes. The rivers look completely different when they are full and flowing. My GPS takes me to the place I looked at back in July. Its also great for recording what/where and when as in reference points. I keep a log of every trip.
As for telling someone where to fish, If I have the answer, Ill give it. There are a lot of people that come to OGF for help. Some of them may have never caught a fish before. Fishing is no secret and it never should be. I understand those of you that want to "protect" your fishing areas from other people. But guess what? Its really no secret. There a lot more people fishing in Ohio than there are on this site. Some complain about other people leaving trash and areas being closed because of that. Well, just pick it up and that won't happen. 
Oh and one more thing, if you have to make a wise crack about the tools someone uses to catch fish. Well, that's just uncalled for and Ill leave it at that


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

That's a problem with the younger generation, they need a hand held device for everything they do. A GPS is absolutely unnecessary for *river* fishing. Drop the electronics and learn to read water and catch fish by excercising your mind a little. 

Keep marking those GPS points where you catch your fish, perhaps you can correlate them with meaningful data such as water levels, water temperatures, time of year, as well as any other non pertinent BS you may want to chart; eventually you'll realize steelhead use alot more of the river than your marked waypoints. The most beautiful part of steelheading is the streams change as well as the fish locations due to variances in flow, water temperature, and everchanging stream structure.

Maybe you can sell come GPS steelhead maps to the starved and ignorant some day, it's sure to sell to those in need of a spoonful of .......

C510I


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Are you guys being serious? Hours of work to find places to catch fish? What a joke! If those are long, hard hours I feel sorry for your employers.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

CARL510ISLE said:


> Keep marking those GPS points where you catch your fish, perhaps you can correlate them with meaningful data such as water levels, water temperatures, time of year, as well as any other non pertinent BS you may want to chart;
> 
> C510I


CARL510ISLE, I don't use a GPS, but I can certainly see how a GPS might be helpful for someone trying to perfect a technique; especially, if you are going to multiple spots during the year. Some of us who fish all of the time are skilled at reading water and know where to go when the water is at a certain flow. But even for holes that we fish repeatedly we do not know the precise depths. I could see where knowing the exact depth would give an angler an edge. 

At the "Steelhead Expo" this year, there was a gentleman selling very detailed watershed/fishing maps for Northern Ohio. One of the first questions I asked him, was, did it show depths? He said, no.

Certainly, we do not need a GPS point or depth to catch steelhead. But knowing a specific depth for a run, tailout, slack water, or hole, would be helpful. I would welcome such data. It wouldn't make someone a better fisherman but it could save a lot of time when it comes to shotting patterns and deciding if it worth trying a deep running crankbait.

I don't want to put words in RedJada's mouth, but I think he was making the point that the GPS was a learning tool. Will it make him catch more fish? Maybe, maybe not. But I do believe it can improve his knowledge of the river.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Phineous said:


> Are you guys being serious? Hours of work to find places to catch fish? What a joke! If those are long, hard hours I feel sorry for your employers.


Phineous brother here are some hard worked hours for fishing. I used to fish about 75-80 days a year and that day trip would be lets said 15-20 hours long. The amount of hours spent finding places to fish and fishing is approx 1,125 hours a year! Now since the average person works 2,080 (me 2,787 hours last year) hours a year, and I will have fished for over half what I work I would call that work brother! I know its my fault for actually driving to places to see if I can fish them and then turning out I cant even get to the water! I know its my fault for going to the river to see if shes fishable! I know its my fault for wanting to know where I can fish and know where I cant! I know its my fault for spending countless thousands of dollars for this disease we call fishing!


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

C'mon man. Work is work, fishing is recreation. I don't want this to be personal, you seem like a well respected and nice enough guy. I just disagree with the whole principal of this post. I drove 25 minutes to Geneva today and walked 200 yards up some creek that I have never fished before and put a line in the water. An hour and a half later I left satisfied that I landed a few fish. At one point I would have stayed home due to the river conditions, but I have figured out a few spots where I can do exactly what I did this morning when the Grand is too high. Since I have joined this site, I have learned a lot about fishing in general, and if I want to share the location with everybody on this site who have helped me, what is it of your business, or anybody elses. If people think they have beat the system by finding these "secret locations", I've got news for you. I am fairly new to steelhead fishing, but I enjoy it, as do all 4 of my brothers and a couple of my buddies. With google earth, automobiles and half a brain we might just see you in one of your secret spots.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Point well taken, and You wont see me on the river brother! Good luck this season!


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

RiverDoc said:


> But even for holes that we fish repeatedly we do not know the precise depths. I could see where knowing the exact depth would give an angler an edge.


I tend to disagree with having to know the "exact depth" thought for our streams being a great advantage. Our streams for the most part are shallow running and anything deeper than a few feet (sometimes less) can hold fish.

I don't know what type of fishing you do, but learning to read and adjust your float is one of the most basic principles of float fishing. Your float is your depthfinder and knowing how it reacts is an indication of exactly where your offering is relative to the bottom. The best float fisherman are constantly adjusting their floats and shot positions.

Typically, as long as your offering is reaching the fish in a natural manner, usually before your shot/swivel and float have, a steelhead will typically take any offering appealing to it. 

Sure, I don't know the exact depth of several spots I fish, but I can give a real good educated guess within a foot by simply watching my float and adjusting shots. Beyond that all else is somewhat irrelevent.

I guess it's fun to try to anylize all the specifics of fishing, but I really think steelhead fishing is only as technical as one percieves it to be. There a big aggressive fish that's fairly easy to catch.

C510I


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's called etiquette. Get some.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

okay guys, this has ran over its dues..... Now that we all spoke our minds, lets go fishing....


----------

